# Chevrolet Cruze from Russia '13



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Dwise254 (Nov 7, 2014)

hi there !!!
This winter on Chevy cruze I did not go, the car was in the garage.
Because of this I did not write anything about cruze.
The plans to make beautiful seat with a good Bokoy support.
Add the Alcantara in the cabin.


A question for you.
coilovers for Chevy Cruze, what to choose?
bilsteyn
DGR
I will be glad if you tell me what else can deliver.


Do fit coilovers from Opel Astra DJ ???



всем привет!!!
Этой зимой на шеви cruze я не ездил, автомобиль стоял в гараже.
Из-за это я ничего не писал про cruze .
В планах сделать красивые сиденья с хорошей бокой поддержкой.
Добавть алькантарый в салон.


Вопрос к вас.
койловер для шеви крузе, какие выбрать?
билстейн
ДГР
буду рад если подскажие какие еще можно поставить.


подойдут ли койловеры от опель астра джей???


----------

